# [ODMP] Fort Worth Police Department, Texas ~ December 1, 2005



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

A Officer with the Fort Worth Police Department was killed in the line of duty on December 1, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18064*


----------

